# 105 upgrade



## burobaaje (Aug 1, 2010)

I recently purchased a Specialized Tricross Compact with Shimano 105 group and I'm not too happy with the 105 performance. Does not shift much different from a previous bike with a Tiagra group. I'm not the most experienced in the world, rode the Tiagra group bike for a while and then to a mountain bike and now the Tricross. Another comment, I ride for exercise and fun, no racing but like the Tricross for the multiple brake setup etc.

My question - would changing the rear derailleur to a Ultegra be any better? I presume it would be compatible with the 105 shifters?

Maybe I just need to learn how to shift!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

burobaaje said:


> I recently purchased a Specialized Tricross Compact with Shimano 105 group and I'm not too happy with the 105 performance. Does not shift much different from a previous bike with a Tiagra group. I'm not the most experienced in the world, rode the Tiagra group bike for a while and then to a mountain bike and now the Tricross. Another comment, I ride for exercise and fun, no racing but like the Tricross for the multiple brake setup etc.
> 
> My question - would changing the rear derailleur to a Ultegra be any better? I presume it would be compatible with the 105 shifters?
> 
> Maybe I just need to learn how to shift!


This is likely a set up/ adjustment issue more than a performance issue. I have 105 equipped bike and an Ultegra equipped bike and the 105 bike actually shifts slightly better than the Ultegra bike.

There are a number of reasons (some not directly related to the components) that can cause rough shifts. The Ultegra RD will work fine with the 105 group, but before investing in upgrades you might want to visit a reputable LBS, explain (in some detail) what problems you're encountering and have them diagnose/ adjust the drivetrain.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree with PJ352. Don't upgrade until you know what is actually wrong. BTW, a rear derailleur won't make any difference... It's the shifters. You can run Dura Ace shifters on Tiagra group and it will shift better. Oddly enough, I too have noticed that my 105s shift better than Ultegra bike. You can't tell the difference between Tiagra and 105 from my experience. The effort is the same even with new cables. Ultegra feels similar as well. Maybe it's just me but I did notice the difference between Dura Ace and the others- a very noticeable difference.


----------



## burobaaje (Aug 1, 2010)

terbennett said:


> I agree with PJ352. Don't upgrade until you know what is actually wrong. BTW, a rear derailleur won't make any difference... It's the shifters. You can run Dura Ace shifters on Tiagra group and it will shift better. Oddly enough, I too have noticed that my 105s shift better than Ultegra bike. You can't tell the difference between Tiagra and 105 from my experience. The effort is the same even with new cables. Ultegra feels similar as well. Maybe it's just me but I did notice the difference between Dura Ace and the others- a very noticeable difference.


I remember my LBS mechanic saying that cable tension was important and I thought both cables were ok, but noticed that the rear DR cable had a lot of slack. Couple of turns and the rear DR shifts ok. I put about 800 miles on the bike in the first 2 months and probably the cables stretching a bit.

One thing I don't like is on the 12-25 cassette there seems to be one place about the middle that shifts harder. Looks as if the cassette is not graduated evenly. I wonder what the 11-28 cassette would feel like?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

burobaaje said:


> I remember my LBS mechanic saying that cable tension was important and I thought both cables were ok, but noticed that the rear DR cable had a lot of slack. Couple of turns and the rear DR shifts ok. I put about 800 miles on the bike in the first 2 months and probably the cables stretching a bit.
> 
> One thing I don't like is on the 12-25 cassette there seems to be one place about the middle that shifts harder. Looks as if the cassette is not graduated evenly. I wonder what the 11-28 cassette would feel like?


The only way to minimize that hard shifting is to go with something like an 11-23- but you'll lose that 25 if you need it for hills. An 11-25 will be the same or worse than the 12-25. The reason for that is if you look at how the gears are numbered, near the middle is where you start jumping 2 gears on the cassette at a time. That's how you're able to got through a difference of 14 teeth in 10 cogs.


----------



## burobaaje (Aug 1, 2010)

terbennett said:


> The only way to minimize that hard shifting is to go with something like an 11-23- but you'll lose that 25 if you need it for hills. An 11-25 will be the same or worse than the 12-25. The reason for that is if you look at how the gears are numbered, near the middle is where you start jumping 2 gears on the cassette at a time. That's how you're able to got through a difgferenc eof 14 teeth in 10 cogs.


Thanks, I'm learning. You said 11-25, so 11-28 would be even worse. Guess I'd better stick with the 12-25 since on long 6% climbs I usually end up in the 25.


----------

